# What's the best way/piece of equipment to level rough ground?



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I want to get my back yard ready for good Bermuda seed this spring and eventual reel low mowing. It's not as rough as being in some pasture, but it is too rough to level by just bringing in sand and dragging.

What's the best way to get it more level? It's about 7-8k square feet, and unfortunately I only have normal (smallish) sized gates to get in. I could always just dethatch deeply and rake, but I'm hoping there's some type of equipment that would make it easier... like maybe some kind of smaller box blade type thing?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pictures?

How rough is it?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

sorry, repost


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> How rough is it?


Well, I doubt pics would really show it very well. It's the type of yard that looks fine with wild common bermuda mowed higher. Mowing with a rotary isn't a problem, meaning no big holes or ruts or huge clods of dirt. But I'd like to reduce some of the humps and bumps that I think would cause problems when reel mowing under an inch.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Honestly it sounds like sand would be a good way to do it. Might take multiple applications but unless you're to the point where you have large mounds and holes where soil needs to moved, I would probably go with sand.

Now if you're going to be doing a full blown renovation with new sod and everything I would look for a small box blade that could attach to riding mower or something similar. Gotta nuke it anyway so what better time to really go for it


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks, yes, I am nuking it and starting from scratch. Any idea if they make that small box blade? I've never seen one.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I know they make them for ATV's and such for making food plots. Check tractor supply or Atwood's maybe?

Found this one at home Depot
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-38-in-Sleeve-Hitch-Tow-Behind-Box-Scraper-BS-38BH/100609659


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

What about a power rake set deep to kick up a lot of dirt (2-3 passes) and then drag mat to smooth?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I've seen a lot of folks use a baseball diamond type drag lyou can get at Tractor Supply or use a piece of chain like fence about 8' Long with a couple concrete blocks on it. If the Bermuda has been killed and the soil dry, a simple drag would quicklysmooth out your lawn if pulled with an atv or riding mower. Just keep doing circles.

If you are laying sod, this would be perfect and then a year later come in with sand to get the low spots out that will occur sometimes.

If your seeding Bermuda (not very common), you will need to find something that will break up the soil like a tiller at least 3 inches deep for the seed to take and should still drag it before planting for smoothness.

Here's a link for what I'm referring to as far as a drag.

https://www.amazon.com/Eastern-Atlantic-Baseball-Softball-Constructed/dp/B07VYLXFZG/ref=asc_df_B07VYLXFZG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385492435657&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13218306211497452414&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1015254&hvtargid=pla-844115637595&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=81269356929&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=385492435657&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13218306211497452414&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1015254&hvtargid=pla-844115637595


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

@daniel3507 Thanks, that's exactly what I had in mind. I don't have a lawn tractor but maybe I could rent one.

@cglarsen That's kind of what I was thinking. When I rented the Bluebird power rake last year, the deepest setting was almost like a shallow till, but better because it didn't leave big clods of our clay soil. That would probably be enough to get the humps and bumps out.

@Reelrollers My grandpa was in the construction business, and my dad talks about him dragging a piece of chain link fence behind his pickup before seeding a new baseball field.  Maybe I'll just get my workout in and drag it by hand (foot)...


----------

